# Quand ils se préparent à écrire un livre



## Mythtype

Hello everybody,

I've got a minor question about the use of à with a verb.  For instance, in my history book, it says 'Quand ils se préparent à écrire un livre'.  Litterally translating, it says, "When they prepare to write a book'.  Can't we just write 'Quand ils se préparent écrire un livre'??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## 94kittycat

Hi, Mythtype, and welcome to the forums!

I don't think "Quand ils se préparent écrire un livre" looks right to me. In this case you _do_ need a preposition. I don't have any rules here, but I'm sure a native speaker will come along and explain it to you.


----------



## Mythtype

Thank you though...  This will surely help me a lot!  (my teachers have never yet taught me this yet!)


----------



## 94kittycat

No problem.


----------



## cycloneviv

We had something about this in French class last year and, although I can't remember any details (sorry!), the basic idea was that some verbs require à, some require de and some are just followed by the infinitive. There didn't seem to be any particular rule that I could see so you might just have to learn which ones use what. (Seeming as I'm nowhere near expert, however, perhaps a French native could define the rules, if any!)


----------



## Mythtype

Hi again,
I remember that DE was need too, accompanying the verb.  I think the rule is that when the verb is a gerand, it needs to be preceding it.  In this case, is à in the same case?


----------



## cycloneviv

I'm not sure, sorry, but I did just find the handout we got last year with a big long list of which verbs take which preposition (or no preposition) with the infinitive, which I can type out if you like... Argh, there are even ones that take à in one situation and de in another.


----------



## cycloneviv

Just so I don't go away and forget all about it, I'll post it now, in sections so I don't end up with one eNORmous post!

_The following take _*no preposition* _with the infinitive:

_aller, venir, pouvoir, savoir, vouloir, désirer, il faut, dvoir, aimer, espérer, préférer, sembler, oser, aimer mieux, laisser, compter, paraître, détester, voir, regarder, entendre, écouter, sentir.

_The following take _*à *_with the infinitive:_

commencer, recommencer, se mettre, s'amuser, réussir, continuer, apprendre, apprendre à quelqu'un, se préparer, s'habituer, servir, hésiter, renoncer, tenir, s'intéresser, chercher, s'accoutumer, passer le temps, gagner sa vie, aider quelqu'un, inviter quelqu'un, forcer quelqu'un, prêt, occupé.

(more to come...)


----------



## cycloneviv

_The following take _*de  *_with the infinitive:

_décider, essayer, oublier, refuser, cesser, empêcher quelqu'un, prier quelqu'un, finir, regretter, offrir, éviter, accepter, persuader quelqu'un, se dépêcher, craindre, négliger, mériter, menacer, s'arrêter, risquer, manquer, tâcher, prendre garde,
content, obligé, enchanté, heureux, triste, durpris, étonné, forcé, fatigué, désolé, capable, certain,
avoir l'intention, avoir le temps, avoir l'air, avoir besoin, avoir peur, avoir envie, faire semblant, être sur le point, être en train de.

_The following verbs take _*à*_ with the person and _*de *_with the infinitive:

_demander, dire, permettre, promettre, conseiller, ordonner, défendre, commander, crier, faire signe, écrire, téléphoner, télégraphier.

*PHEW* !


----------



## Mythtype

Thanks yo!!! 
May I add you to my buddy list or something?


----------



## cycloneviv

It might not be worth while - I only hang around on here when I'm supposed to be doing my French homework and am trying to avoid it ;P Hopefully I'll have all this semester's projects finished shortly! (Not sure though - this forum's strangely fascinating!)


----------



## drag

cycloneviv said:


> I only hang around on here when I'm supposed to be doing my French homework and am trying to avoid it


 
join the club


----------



## cycloneviv

Good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Mythtype

Yep, supposed to sleep soon, still got some science studying to do!!!!


----------

